# Any advice on Royal Oak, London?



## KylieJ (Oct 24, 2011)

Hey guys,

I am moving back to the UK within the next two weeks and we are desperately trying to find a flat. I really wanted to be in W2, as close to Hyde Park as we could get, but as our budget is only £250, we've struggled. We've got a possible flat in near Royal Oak tube station. I have streetviewed the area on google maps and it looks awful, really awful... but it is only 0.8 miles to Hyde Park, so I wonder how bad can it be? If any of you have any advice about the area, it would be so appreciated. 

Thanks, Kylie.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

KylieJ said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am moving back to the UK within the next two weeks and we are desperately trying to find a flat. I really wanted to be in W2, as close to Hyde Park as we could get, but as our budget is only £250, we've struggled. We've got a possible flat in near Royal Oak tube station. I have streetviewed the area on google maps and it looks awful, really awful... but it is only 0.8 miles to Hyde Park, so I wonder how bad can it be? If any of you have any advice about the area, it would be so appreciated.
> 
> Thanks, Kylie.


I think your initial reaction is right, unfortunately. There is lots of council housing. It is, however on the edge of the much nicer neighborhoods of Bayswater and Notting Hill.

This might help:

UK house prices, property, crime, local neighbourhood & schools | UpMyStreet


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

That is 250 a week I suppose...

You will need to be in Zone 3 to find something on that range. I used to live close to Notting HIll Gate paying just that, but that was 6 years ago  and it was a studio flat only.


----------



## KylieJ (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks guys, we think we have a studio in Holland Park, it's absolutely basic, I'm talking a double bed and a dodgy table and plastic chairs, and one of those plug in oven/stoves, but we have our own bathroom and it's only 2 minutes from the park, in a pretty street and only £210 with most bills, and I think we could fit a small couch and a couple of bean bags in there to cosy it up a bit! I was really surprised about Royal Oak, I was up for hours last night Googling away and I honestly could not find one nice thing written about it! Not one! And I am an excellent Googler! I was just stunned, it's barely a 15 minute walk to Hyde Park, RIGHT next to Bayswater, and still, nope. Nothing nice. Thanks for your advice guys, much appreciated.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

KylieJ said:


> I was really surprised about Royal Oak, I was up for hours last night Googling away and I honestly could not find one nice thing written about it! Not one! And I am an excellent Googler! I was just stunned, it's barely a 15 minute walk to Hyde Park, RIGHT next to Bayswater, and still, nope. Nothing nice.


That's London for you! Literally you cross a street and the neighbourhood can change dramatically, from pleasant residential to dodgy, drug and crime-filled social housing. So where your accommodation is located is critical, and it's best to stay in temporary accommodation for a couple of weeks and look at properties in person and check out the immediate neighbourhood both during the day and at night. 

I suppose parts of Sydney can be like that.


----------



## KylieJ (Oct 24, 2011)

Joppa said:


> That's London for you! Literally you cross a street and the neighbourhood can change dramatically, from pleasant residential to dodgy, drug and crime-filled social housing. So where your accommodation is located is critical, and it's best to stay in temporary accommodation for a couple of weeks and look at properties in person and check out the immediate neighbourhood both during the day and at night.
> 
> I suppose parts of Sydney can be like that.


Yes, very true. I never had any incidents in London last time I lived there, I lived in Kilburn for two years, but it was really strange, for the first year and a half I felt completely safe, and then the last six months, I could not walk alone in the dark without my heart going crazy in my chest. Like I said, nothing happened, I just didn't feel safe doing it anymore. My boyfriend is in London already, so he is physically going around to the flats we are applying for, I am lucky in that way. He is on the phone to the Holland Park flat people now, fingers crossed! I have google streetviewed Holland Park, and it feels very safe.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

KylieJ said:


> Yes, very true. I never had any incidents in London last time I lived there, I lived in Kilburn for two years, but it was really strange, for the first year and a half I felt completely safe, and then the last six months, I could not walk alone in the dark without my heart going crazy in my chest. Like I said, nothing happened, I just didn't feel safe doing it anymore. My boyfriend is in London already, so he is physically going around to the flats we are applying for, I am lucky in that way. He is on the phone to the Holland Park flat people now, fingers crossed! I have google streetviewed Holland Park, and it feels very safe.



Holland Park is very nice, but generally expensive. If you're in the Shepherds Bush end, not so expensive, but nowhere near as nice!! notting Hill and Kensington ends much nicer, but a lot more expensive!!
Royal Oak has a huge council estate, not nice at all... definitely wouldn't be my choice, even though I went to school there as a kid (I'm an old girl now!!)
I grew up in Kilburn and adjacent neighbourhoods....(A lot of years ago!!)
I didn't feel unsafe, but I was a pretty tough kid... would probably not feel as safe now.
It's tough on a limited budget....I'd definitely get a feel for the place before I signed a long-term lease!!!


----------

